# How to insert image in a email



## Anurag A (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Friends,

Can somebody tell me how to insert images (such as jpg,bmp,gif etc.) directly in the mail , instead of attaching them in files. I tried to copy the image and simply paste it in the compose box of email but it did not work. I have tried the same in my yahoomail, gmail, rediffmail id but unable to do it.

Please help me !

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## din (Nov 20, 2007)

Do you use any email client like outlook / outllok express / thunder bird ? It is pretty easy in that. There is option to insert image.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2007)

Use HTML tags  - <img src="location"/>. That should do it.

Or alternatively, upload the image to a free service, like Imageshack. Open the image in the browser (The full JPG one, not the Imageshack viewer along). Press Ctrl A and Ctrl C and paste it in the composer. This should make it show.


----------



## qadirahmed (Nov 20, 2007)

this is my long time doubt


----------



## Anurag A (Nov 21, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Use HTML tags  - <img src="location"/>. That should do it.
> 
> Or alternatively, upload the image to a free service, like Imageshack. Open the image in the browser (The full JPG one, not the Imageshack viewer along). Press Ctrl A and Ctrl C and paste it in the composer. This should make it show.



Thanks Buddy !

But would u plz tell me in detail about HTML Tags... if i want to add photo from my PC.

However, i am able to copy the image uploaded from here to an email account !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2007)

You can't directly use a source via your PC obviously. Upload to sites like www.imageshack.us and use the LAST link they give you (Direct Link To Image) for the <img> tag.


----------

